# Bacon grease question



## SheltieDogsForever (Apr 14, 2010)

I know it's not healthy to cook with bacon grease, but eggs just taste great cooked with it. My question is does it need to be stored in the fridge? 

I've just recently figured out how to cook with my new stainless without having the food stick. But when I add the cold bacon grease to the hot pan, well, there goes any non-stick out the window. Thinking it might be the pan, I tried fixing my eggs this morning with butter that I keep at room temperature and much to my delight my eggs didn't stick. So, does bacon grease need to be refrigerated or will it go rancid if left out at room temperature?


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 14, 2010)

SheltieDogsForever said:


> I know it's not healthy to cook with bacon grease, but eggs just taste great cooked with it. My question is does it need to be stored in the fridge?
> 
> I've just recently figured out how to cook with my new stainless without having the food stick. But when I add the cold bacon grease to the hot pan, well, there goes any non-stick out the window. Thinking it might be the pan, I tried fixing my eggs this morning with butter that I keep at room temperature and much to my delight my eggs didn't stick. So, does bacon grease need to be refrigerated or will it go rancid if left out at room temperature?




It doesn't matter what temperature the bacon grease is when you put it into the pan.  The key to non-stick cooking is that BOTH the pan and the fat are HOT before you add the eggs (or any other food).


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 14, 2010)

In answer to your question, any fat fo rancid over time.  But, both bacon grease and butter have salt in them that extends their usable life.  I have found that I have to keep my SS spotlessly clean.  I heat the pan absolutely dry, then add the fat when it's hot.  It doesn't matter whether the fat is bacon grease, lard, butter, or cooking oil.  The food slides across the pan without sticking.  If there is any hint of food left over ( for instance, the dishwasher missed something very small), food will stick to it.

Oh, and just so you know, bacon grease has less cholesterol in it than does butter, and is healthier than hydrogenated fat, such as many shortenings.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## SheltieDogsForever (Apr 15, 2010)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Oh, and just so you know, bacon grease has less cholesterol in it than does butter, and is healthier than hydrogenated fat, such as many shortenings.



So that means bacon fat is healthy! 

I've discovered with my stainless that I have to get the pan hot before I put in any oil or butter. I've had no problems with food sticking with butter of vegetable oil, only with cold bacon grease. Maybe if I get it out and let it warm to room temperature first it will be okay. I_ really_ like to use bacon fat with my eggs.

Thanks a lot though for the answers. It took me long enough to learn I had to have the pan hot before putting in the oil (many eggs gave their lives while I learned how to use stainless). But now we have a new glass top stove and I can't use my cast iron any more for eggs like I used to. I know that it should be okay to use, but I'm not going to try and convince my wife. One scratch from cast iron and I'll have a lot of 'splainin' to do. 

Besides, I kinda like my stainless.


----------



## FrankZ (Apr 15, 2010)

If you keep the bacon fat cold you might not be giving it quite long enough to heat up too.  Also you may consider straining it before you store it to get the little (ok yummy) flakes out.


----------



## GB (Apr 15, 2010)

FrankZ said:


> If you keep the bacon fat cold you might not be giving it quite long enough to heat up too.


This sounds like the most likely explanation as to why the eggs stick. The pan and fat do not came when each heated as long as they are both hot when the food goes in. You can put cold fat in a cold pan and it will perform exactly the same as if you added cold fat to a hot pan or hot fat to a hot pan. The food just needs the heat and if both are not hot before it goes in then you will have sticking.


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 15, 2010)

I do keep my bacon fat in the fridge. I do keep one non stick pan for eggs and scallops. I do put a tad of bacon fat in my non stick pan for my eggs' sake.


----------



## jabbur (Apr 15, 2010)

I have a ceramic stove top and use my cast iron all the time.  Have had it for 2 years now and no problems.  I agree with the others though that maybe the bacon grease hasn't had enough time to get hot enough.  It needs to heat a bit more than just getting to liquid stage.


----------



## SheltieDogsForever (Apr 17, 2010)

jabbur said:


> I have a ceramic stove top and use my cast iron all the time.



I know you can use cast iron on ceramic cook tops, but "she who must be obeyed" says no. If I were to use cast iron and leave a scratch, my days would surely be numbered.

On another note, I put some bacon grease out to get to room temperature and then used it in my stainless pan and the eggs didn't stick! It was the cold grease that made them stick to the pan. It was nice to go to flip my omelet and have it come up in one piece.


----------

